# (A) Classic Gilde sucht Verstärkung



## Zeitreise-Antonidas (6. Februar 2014)

Die Level Stop Gilde Zeitreise auf dem Server Antonidas (A) hat Ende Januar Level Stop 60 erreicht. Dort werden wir mindestens ein halbes Jahr verweilen. Wir suchen Mitspieler die mit uns gemeinsam Azeroth unsicher machen wollen. Eventtag ist der Montag, Raidtage sind Mittwoch und Samstag ab 19.00 (Teilnahme ist keine Pflicht). Schaut doch mal vorbei:

http://wowgilden.net/Zeitreise


----------



## Zeitreise-Antonidas (3. März 2014)

Momentan raiden wir noch MC, ab dem 12.3. werden wir BWL unsicher machen.


----------



## Zeitreise-Antonidas (25. März 2014)

Nachdem wir eine Weile einen Aufnahmestopp hatten suchen wir nun wieder Helden die mit uns zusammen Nefarian verhauen und in Azeroth umherstreifen wollen.

Eventtag: Montag ab 19.00
Raidtage: Mittwoch und Samstag ab 19.00

http://wowgilden.net/Zeitreise


----------

